# Help computer freezes to much!



## rakesfunnyfarm (Dec 23, 2010)

My laptop freezes to much. I'm hoping someone can tell what to do to get help.I think it needs to be cleaner but don't know what to get rid of.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Are you running Windows 10? What is the exact model of the laptop you have? Do you get pops up?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) file to the desktop.

After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.

Information about your laptop will appear.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rakesfunnyfarm (Dec 23, 2010)

Window 10 Pro Technical Preview.


----------



## rakesfunnyfarm (Dec 23, 2010)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro Technical Preview, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 6
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2038 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0), 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 75766 MB, Free - 47937 MB; E: Total - 100 MB, Free - 20 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0NF743
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro Technical Preview, 32 bit
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 6
> Processor Count: 2
> RAM: 2038 Mb
> ...


You appear to have either a *Dell Latitude D520* or a *Dell Latitude D610* laptop.

Both of those model laptops are 7 - 8 years old and were designed for Windows XP.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rakesfunnyfarm (Dec 23, 2010)

OK TY. I will tell my son.This was bought for me a couple of months ago.Also can you tell me how I can find pictures that I've lost on here.Me and my son both try to find them,but no luck.Thank you for your help.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Windows 10 is not a final release, it still has bugs issues and should not be used except for by developers or software/hardware testers. It also shouldn't be run on an old computer. Remove it and reinstall Windows XP or replace it with a modern laptop.

Depending on how you installed Windows 10 you may have wiped out all the previous data such as pictures. Did you have a backup?


----------



## rakesfunnyfarm (Dec 23, 2010)

All I know is it was always updating it self.My son was going to change it to Windows XP. So he was going to put my pictures on something and that is when we couldn't find them. I was hoping to find them,this makes me so mad.If I can't find them,I'll have him to go ahead and change the window. As for the person buying this junk will be getting a piece of mine!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well normally they are saved into the Pictures folder unless you choose to save them somewhere else. Were they saved in the OneDrive folder by chance or the Documents folders?


----------



## rakesfunnyfarm (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't have account with OneDrive.I check the Documents folders and it says empty.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

And the pictures folder is empty too? 

When did they disappear? Was it during an install, refresh, or something?


----------



## rakesfunnyfarm (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes the pictures folder empty too.The first I've notice was after it updated one day.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you done a search of the whole hard drive by going to "This PC" then to "Local Disk: C" drive typing in a name of one of the pictures in the Search box on the right side.


----------



## rakesfunnyfarm (Dec 23, 2010)

No luck. I guess they are gone.Thank you for your help.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

This is why people stress backups so much.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

If this machine had XP on it and the pictures were there. then when it was updated to Pre Windows 10, it did a clean install and all was lost.


----------



## rakesfunnyfarm (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you for your help.


----------

